# Lewes Boxing Day Hunt???



## Berry and Des (5 December 2010)

I cant find any info where to go for this hunt! I have never been hunting before and me and my friend are ment to be going to Lewes this year but i cannot find any info about it anywhere?


----------



## alex2 (5 December 2010)

The Southdown & Eridge hunt meet in Lewes on Boxing day, outside the White Hart pub.


----------



## Berry and Des (5 December 2010)

I've been on their website and there is nothing there! where do you park the horseboxes and do you have any idea what time??


----------



## xxmariexx (5 December 2010)

im going!!
never been to this one and am under the impression there is no parking near by the pub (forgive me if im wrong) so we're dragging our partners with us to drop us off and drive trailers away then they can sit in the pub and come and collect us when we're ready!


----------



## Berry and Des (5 December 2010)

We haven't got that option although i do like your idea! do you have any idea what time it starts? have you been before? i'm well nervous my horse is gonna love it! xx


----------



## xxmariexx (5 December 2010)

normally 11 can double check though and try to send u a message if i remember!
ive heard the boxing day meet is very very busy and a strong atmosphere so if ur horse hasnt been b4 might be an idea to try and get him out before then, there will be a lot of horses crammed into a small place so maybe stick at the back if u think it might be too much going on for him!
lets prey for no snow on that day! ive missed out on so much b'cos of it!!


----------



## alex2 (5 December 2010)

Meet will be at 11am, parking usually on the industrial estate roads down by Tescos, usually ride up from there around 1045am.
If you have never hunted before this is NOT a good day to give it a try, there are usually loads of newbies, and nice for everyone to make an effort to put in an appearance in but not a good idea unless your horse is guaranteed good with crowds, horses and hounds.


----------



## Berry and Des (6 December 2010)

I've had him a long time and he's a pretty good boy so i'm sure we wont have any problems! He's got a halh sensible head on him so hopfully it will be a good day out!


----------



## alex2 (6 December 2010)

I suggest double checking with the hunt secretaries as to how much the visitors cap is for the day and parking details just in case there are any changes. It is also courteous to get in touch rather than just turning up, you can get secretary details for all hunts here: http://www.mfha.org.uk/.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (6 December 2010)

Are you really sure you want to go to the Boxing Day Meet for your first time out? You will be parking your lorry near Tesco and the whole field will ride very briskly round the roundabout, up the narrow High Street and meet outside the White Hart Hotel. There will be a very large number of horses and 100s of people lining the street on either side. It is noisy (the sounds get trapped by the buildings and it all seems amplified), hectic and there is very little space to move away if your horse finds this overwhelming. If your horse is the older chap that you refer to in a previous post as 'acting like a 2yold and fly bucking all over the place' then are you really sure you want to introduce him to hunting on such a 'busy' day? Why not try a quieter meet first?

As one of the 100s of supporters that will be lining the street outside the hotel on Boxing Day I'd never want to deter someone from taking therir horse out but just think carefully about it. Apologies if your horse is an experienced hunter.

Sermon over.......


----------



## Berry and Des (6 December 2010)

He'll be fine, he'll be ok on the day and he is always fine when he is with his mate and he loves other horse's, he's been on sponsored rides etc and always been fine, if hes no good on the day then we'll just go home but i have to try he'll be too old i think next year! This will be our last big thing


----------



## L&M (7 December 2010)

Of course it is your choice and hope you have a good day, but just a word of warning that Boxing day meets can be too much excitement even for seasoned hunters..... 

Also make sure you brush up on your hunting etiquette, as newbies out on this day have a habit of making themselves unpopular,

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Berry and Des (8 December 2010)

I already have been, we might not be going now tho my friends horse might not be fit enough! I hope we still can go, if not i think we're going to try and find some others in the new year and go to them!  Thanks for your well wishes!


----------



## tootsietoo (8 December 2010)

You need to call the secretary to find out time and where to park etc and to ask permission.  Don't just turn up!

I don't think I've ever been to a boxing day meet mounted.  My idea of hell!!


----------

